#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-07
<seattlegaucho> valorie: 
<seattlegaucho> wondering where to get help w/ errors in amarok compilation 
<valorie> in #amarok
<valorie> what's the prob?
<seattlegaucho> sorry to ping you here, but my Q got lost in #amarok
<valorie> I read the backlog, but maybe I missed it....
<valorie> ok
<valorie> np
<seattlegaucho> This type of error:
<seattlegaucho> In file included from /home/gnarvaja/src/amarok/src/context/applets/info/InfoApplet.cpp:18:                                                                                           
<seattlegaucho> /home/gnarvaja/src/amarok/src/context/applets/info/InfoApplet.h:34:22: error: qwebview.h: No such file or directory
<seattlegaucho> I want to know if it is due to a mismatch in version numbers in one of the libraries or something different
<valorie> well, the first thing I do when I get errors is build clean
<valorie> every once in awhile the updates mess something up
<seattlegaucho> this was right after downloading source code in a brand new (aka virgin) subdir
<valorie> are you following Myriam's blog directions, or what?
<seattlegaucho> yes and no (tried 2 diff builds)
<valorie> hmm
<seattlegaucho> same results in diff files
<valorie> I just built
<valorie> in kde 4.6
<valorie> so there were a few things I had to build clean
<valorie> including amarok
<seattlegaucho> Myriam's instructions: I have a mismatch in one of the dev libraries and can not upgrade w/o disrupting my work desktop
<valorie> oh, that sucks
<valorie> I would write to -devel with that
<valorie> because my knowledge is only the most basic
<seattlegaucho> so I went w/ the Ubuntu lp: which mirrors git ... but I can do it for my exact version(s) I have on my desktop
<seattlegaucho> ... and failed further along
<seattlegaucho> I just want to understand some basic DB designs :(
<seattlegaucho> 'k ... that's good advice ... mailing list
<seattlegaucho> my message in #amarok was @ 15:15 PST in case you're curious ... it's self - explanatory why it might have been lost in the noise ;)
<valorie> yes, I need to smack markey around
<valorie> there is the -devel chan for his craziness
<valorie> shouldn't be int he public chan
<seattlegaucho> :)
<seattlegaucho> we should have at least one hack-a-thon a Q to exchange our latests achievements/results/frustrations/expectations 
<seattlegaucho> maybe set up an agenda / interest / topic on the wiki before each session
<seattlegaucho> watcha thunk?
<valorie> well, they are scheduling another multimedia sprint in Randa, Switzerland in July
<valorie> might be a good idea to apply to go
<valorie> they spend most of a week altogether in one large house, hacking and hiking the Alps
<valorie> sounds quite amazing
<valorie> but if you have a proposal about one in IRC, say so in -devel
<valorie> you are in there, correct?
<seattlegaucho> I was thinking something more humble for #ubuntu-us-wa :) 
<seattlegaucho> with a broader interest ... ie: why not 10.10? for those (like me) who are sticking to LTS for now
<seattlegaucho> ... or general issues as in "setting up a VM to <your-choice-of-tasks>" 
<seattlegaucho> ... or ... 
<seattlegaucho> etc
<seattlegaucho> if there are no items in the wiki, we call it off 
<seattlegaucho> ... anyway ... just an idea
<seattlegaucho> maybe someone can comment overnight
<seattlegaucho> I'm about to sign off and go home
<valorie> oh, OK
<valorie> i don't know how much I could add to that stuff
<valorie> I'm only an expert in a few narrow areas
<seattlegaucho> ... so am I ... but I'm sure we can tap in other areas of expertise from the others
<valorie> oooo, I just re-read
<valorie> sticking to LTS?
<valorie> hmmm
 * valorie is 10.10, with KDE 4.6
<valorie> rc1
<valorie> except for kpk, everything is cool
<valorie> so I'm trying out muon instead
<DK12> hello everyone....any seattles?
<valorie> hi DK12
 * valorie lives south of Seattle
<valorie> outside of Black Diamond
<valorie> you?
<DK12> just north of seattle, edmonds area
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> pretty up there
<DK12> its hard to stray too far :)
<valorie> well, the channel is for the state, and a few who just are interested in the project hang out here too
<valorie> been a bit of a slow start for the project
<DK12> i can imagine, whos mod here?
<valorie> Salt, who mods both here and in #gslug
<DK12> i don't know much about linux but i'm learning slowly...i've barely scratched the surface of using the command line
<valorie> same here
<valorie> I'm a writer, and a user
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 2.6.35-24-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.5.90 (4.6 RC1), CPU: AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 at 550 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 104/363GB, RAM: 3660/3708MB, 200 proc's, 5.10h up
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-08
<theonlyDK> rawr
<valorie> rawr to you to!
<valorie> too
<theonlyDK> is there any way to revert to 10.10 from 11.4
<theonlyDK> it seems some of the packages aren't quite stable yet
<valorie> sure, reinstall
<valorie> or go to #ubuntu+1 for experts
 * valorie is still in 10.10 kubuntu, but I do have KDE 4.6rc1
<valorie> so I'm sorta half-way there
<valorie> dunno how they do that in gnomieland
<theonlyDK> whats the difference between xubuntu/kubuntu and regular ubuntu anywayz
<valorie> desktop
<valorie> Kubuntu uses KDE, which is my preference
<valorie> Ubuntu uses Gnome, which I don't like
<valorie> Xubuntu uses XFCE, I believe
<valorie> etc.
<theonlyDK> ahh
<valorie> just figuring all this stuff out, myself
<valorie> I just heard of a new thing that a friend of mine installed: PeppermintOS
<valorie> it's actually based on 10.04 LTS, and is pretty slick
<valorie> re-themed, and linked up to some company's cloud services
<valorie> although stuff is available for free, if you keep digging
<valorie> sec
<theonlyDK> hmmm i've heard of peppermint...just bits and pieces though. 
<valorie> looks slick
<valorie> would irritate me to be behind their little walls
<valorie> but this is a guy migrating from windows
<althara> Hi valorie *waves*
<valorie> maybe he likes the safety
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}} and happy new year, althara!
<althara> happy new year to you too
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> google code-in is almost over
<valorie> my handbook is almost out the door
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> feels GOOD
<althara> You wouldn't happen to be going to gslug tomorrow, would you? *nudge nudge*
<althara> awesome
<althara> :)
<valorie> sorry, now
<valorie> no
<valorie> I mean
<valorie> one of these months, I promise I will
<valorie> why in hell do they have them on Saturday morning?
<althara> noon to 4
<valorie> ::groan::
<theonlyDK> most people work mon-fri...
<althara> I have no idea really
<althara> I like that it's not a week night
<valorie> that means leaving here by 10:30
<althara> those are super hard on me with a little
<althara> one
<valorie> and I don't want to get up until then
<valorie> lol
<althara> heh
<althara> blame salt :P
<theonlyDK> whats gslug?
<valorie> oh, I do
<valorie> lol
<althara> greater seattle linux user group
<valorie> greater seattle linux
<theonlyDK> oh
<valorie> the slug part is just coincidental
<althara> meetings are the second Saturday of the month
<valorie> :-)
<althara> usually at google fremont
<althara> valorie: don't feel bad. I've only gone maybe twice in the last year
<valorie> if I lived closer, I would def. attend more
<theonlyDK> wow thats pretty close  to where im at
<althara> http://www.gslug.org/wiki/index.php/Meeting_2011-01-08
<althara> MJEvans is bringing cake!
<valorie> :(
<theonlyDK> did someone say steak?>
<valorie> lol
<althara> heh
<valorie> I was trying to get a geeknik going last summer
<valorie> but it never happened
<althara> the brewery down the street probably has steak
<valorie> THIS SUMMER
<althara> I think last year was a little busy
<valorie> for sure
<althara> this year we'll start planning in may :)
<valorie> possibly earlier
<valorie> esp. if I decide to try to attend UDS again
<althara> if we want to make it big like the linux picnic in the bay area we should definitely start planning early
<valorie> which is April
<valorie> right, we don't have MarkDude
<althara> right around linuxfest time
<valorie> who is just a people magnet
<althara> :)
<theonlyDK> golden gardens?
<theonlyDK> for a picnic...
<althara> that's a good idea
<theonlyDK> :)
<theonlyDK> or magnuson
<valorie> we were scoping out the parks last year
<theonlyDK> i know alot in this town...
<valorie> some allow beer, some are No Alcohol
<theonlyDK> brown paper bags say otherwise :)
<valorie> beer isn't that important to me, but it does add to the fun for most
<althara> I'm willing to put in some money for a rental fee if there might be one
<althara> we also have the $25 from the lucid party
<valorie> right, but I was going to get my son to brew us a keg
<althara> that would be sweet!
<theonlyDK> awesome!
<valorie> although he tells me that buying one costs about the same
<althara> if we bring beer they will come  :p
<valorie> but I thought something just for us would be cool
<theonlyDK> i have an empty mac and jacks keg i could donate
<valorie> nice!
<theonlyDK> it can only be filled by them too
<valorie> mac and jacks is great!
<theonlyDK> yeah i went on the tour a week ago
<valorie> oh, I've never been 
<valorie> where are they?
<althara> valorie: just for us would be awesome too ,but how would we drink a whole keg?
<valorie> I was thinking we could get lotsa geeks to come
<valorie> if we get a head start
<valorie> even windows geeks
<althara> indeed
<valorie> since my son the brewer is a win geek
<valorie> even the linux son uses win for WoW
<althara> we're all inclusive :)
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> hard to think of a picnic now, while it's so cold 
<valorie> but summer will come, I just know it
<valorie> :-)
<althara> I sure hope so
<theonlyDK> i had dual boot for gaming...
<theonlyDK> that project grendaded though
<althara> I played WoW on my mac <_<
<valorie> he bought an alienware lappy just for it
<theonlyDK> i play league of legends when i game, its super addicting
<valorie> crazy man
<althara> I've heard of it. Haven't installed it yet
<theonlyDK> its blown up dota for wc3
<theonlyDK> same devs
<althara> Got a few friends that play pretty regularly, but I really don't need another time sink
<theonlyDK> from*
<valorie> my gaming goes as far as klondike
<althara> :)
<theonlyDK> my roomate's played 1500 games, they range from 25-75 minutes long too
<theonlyDK> i got like 500 under my belt...
<theonlyDK> big time sink  during the winter
<althara> it's hard to spend that much time on games with a small child
<theonlyDK> val the mac and jacks brewery is in redmond
<theonlyDK> the big R!
<valorie> cool, that's not too far away
<valorie> will have to drag the hubby up there
<valorie> I've gone through Redhook
<valorie> that's right behind where my dau works, at The Herbfarm restaurant
<althara> there is a turducken of cake 
<althara> this scares me, greatly
<valorie> a turducken of cake?
<valorie> this sounds.....
<theonlyDK> NOMNOMNOM
<althara> two different pies inside a cake
<althara> takes three days to make
<theonlyDK> oh my
<valorie> OMG
<theonlyDK> cake stuffed with pies
<valorie> lol
<theonlyDK> this is outragoues
<althara> heh
<valorie> I think i'd rather have them separately
<theonlyDK> i've had dual layer pumpkin apple pie
<althara> it's on the food network right _now_
<MarkDude> valorie, you do have me to help plan some of the stuff out, and you are correct about staarting now
<theonlyDK> but never a pie inside a cake, let alone 2...
<valorie> hey MarkDude
<valorie> let me just say, we are not having turducken
<MarkDude> Yes, but you have unique powers also
<valorie> lol
<althara> no way. I refuse to have turducken
<althara> now a pumple cake, maybe
<MarkDude> I am hoping to make it to LFNW, but we will see how the work thing is
<valorie> pumpkin cake is good
<valorie> oooo, that woudl be FUN
<valorie> so pretty up there
<valorie> and the geeks are great
<theonlyDK> why such a resistance to turducken
<valorie> lolol
<MarkDude> Did you see the torched banana dessert we made at Geeknic 2?
<valorie> i did!
<theonlyDK> negatory
 * MarkDude will find link
<valorie> I'm sure MarkDude has pix
<valorie> although, I'm thinking of a roast turkey with the circle of friends in the skin......
<valorie> lol
<althara> there is like 3 inches of frosting between the two layers of cake
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> the nice thing about pumpkin bread, or cake -- no frosting
<valorie> at most, glaze
<althara> I like glaze more than frosting
<althara> buttercream can get overwhelming very fast
<valorie> me too
<valorie> exactly
<althara> I'll make my gramdma's poppyseed lemon cake for the picnic :)
<valorie> sounds good
<althara> best cake I ever had in my life
<valorie> make it in a bundt cake pan
<althara> but that might be because I loved my grandma :)
<valorie> and you can easily make a circle of friends on the plate
<althara> it's a loaf type cake
<valorie> sure, but I bet you can make it bundt
<althara> maybe if I double it
<althara> I can do some experiments
<theonlyDK> i'm not very particular about cake, i'll eat it all
<theonlyDK> :)
<valorie> I often change stuff like that around
<althara> I've been really into bundt cakes lately
<althara> pudding cakes to be exact
<valorie> my best pumpkin cake is actually a pumpkin bread reciped
<althara> so moist and yummy-licious
<valorie> and vice versa
<theonlyDK> i haven't gotten to dessert and baked goods in my cooking experiments yet...
<valorie> the nice thing about bundt is they look fancy right out of the pan
<valorie> without icing
<valorie> and super fancy with just some powdered sugar or glaze
<valorie> or cocoa
<valorie> depending on the type
<althara> yep
<althara> I even found a good pan at a thrift store
<althara> I was so happy about that
<valorie> I have no kids, and never bake anymore
<valorie> someone like me whose kids have all moved away
<valorie> lol
<althara> I couldn't justify spending $40 for a bundt pan
<valorie> but my cake pan is still up in the cupboard
<valorie> I hear ya
<althara> :)
<valorie> I think mine was a wedding gift
<valorie> or something
<althara> I think the one I found was fromt he 70's
<althara> it's olive green, cast aluminum
<althara> it'll last forever
<valorie> oh lord
<valorie> olive green
<valorie> shudder
<althara> at least it's not a fridge :P
<valorie> everything used to be that shade
<althara> and avacado shag rug
<valorie> including my first fridge
<valorie> gah, that was awful
<althara> I've seen the pictures of the house my parents lived in pre kids :P
<valorie> and mustard yellow
<althara> it was very 70s
<valorie> who was designing stuff back then?
<valorie> ugh
<althara> no idea
<valorie> we moved to this house in 75
<valorie> so glad to get ride of that dowdy old stuff finally
<valorie> I see old photos and cringe
<valorie> lol
<althara> heh
<theonlyDK> is peppermint made by google? becuase i read about a cloud os that google was building
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I didn't see the google name anywhere around it
<valorie> but I have to say, my search wasn't exhaustive
<valorie> it's build on 10.04
<valorie> and has a cloud component if people put up the money for that
<valorie> so it could be an experiment by them
<valorie> they have their own new cloud OS out on some laptops they gave away to some folks
<theonlyDK> yeah im gonna build a live usb for it
<theonlyDK> and give it a go
<theonlyDK> just cuz
<valorie> report back
<valorie> it looks interesting
<theonlyDK> roger that
<theonlyDK> this is going to be very interesting, i've never even used the cloud before
<valorie> how much do they charge?
 * valorie just bought cloud backup today, from spideroak
<valorie> it's got 4 gigs so far, out of 100
<valorie> might be uploading for awhile.....
<theonlyDK> the os was free
<theonlyDK> no idea what the subscription could be
<valorie> k
<valorie> it's sort of a nice business plan
<valorie> basically charging for extra services and help
<valorie> which when you think about it is what Canonical does for business
<theonlyDK> or what google does with android...
<theonlyDK> okay im taking the plunge...
<althara> MarkDude: that animated gif you posted to facebook is creeping me out
<valorie> now I have to go look!
 * MarkDude started making some gifs for a friends band - they are heavy metal- this one is not creepy http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/Dude%20running%20with%20scissors.gif
<MarkDude> it is a dropbox pic valorie 
<valorie> k
<valorie> that's weeeeiiiirrrrddddd
<valorie> I should get a dropbox
<valorie> but maybe my spideroak will work
<valorie> gotta get the backup done first, before I mess with it
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/hackergotchis/
<MarkDude> all of them are there, yes its a Fedora blog, dont be mad at me
<valorie> approaching 5 gigs backed up!
<valorie> out of 80 or so
<valorie> lol
<valorie> why would i be mad at you
<valorie> silly man
<valorie> lol
<valorie> omg googly eyes
<valorie> now THAT is creepy
<althara> eaxctly
<althara> exactly
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> lookie lou i made it..running peppermint...
<althara> nice
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> time to explore...
<valorie> does it look good?
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> im running live right now
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> runs okay for the most part
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> internet video is doodoo
<valorie> might not have flash installed
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> its does
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> youtube works good but every other video site is kinda shitty
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> hmmm software manager
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> interesting
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> overall the UI design is about 7 of 10
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> for not installed
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> boots up like ubuntu
<MarkDude> Which side are the buttons on?
<valorie> well, it IS ubuntu
<valorie> 10.04 LTS
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> menu is windows esc bottom left
<MarkDude> The correct side then :P
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> windows-esque*
<valorie> lol
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> actually
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> the entire bottom taskbar is XP
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> which makes me hate this
<valorie> correct=KDE where you can have them whereever you want
<valorie> lol
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> 4 workspaces....imagine that!
<MarkDude> Hmm, sounds like a possible *gateway drug* I can use to get folks into Linux
<valorie> I heard about it earlier today, when a friend of mine said he'd installed it instead of windows
<valorie> PeppermintOS
<valorie> had never heard of it before
<valorie> looks pretty cute
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> its super similiar to windows
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> scary infact
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> has a "run" command
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> in the menu
<MarkDude> Run?
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> yeah
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> like windows 98
<MarkDude> is there a pepppermintconfig,sys?
 * DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT shudders
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> flash crashed...imagine that
<MarkDude> that is a cross platform feature of flash
<MarkDude> does that well on all platforms
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> yeah i've learned that...
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> slowly :)
<MarkDude> They have been perfecting it
<valorie> I'm pretty sure that it is meant to be familiar to win users
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> yeah
<MarkDude> Well the crashing makes them feel at home :D
<valorie> rofl
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> flash crashes all the time in 11.04 for me...
<valorie> one thing that draws us all together: hatred of flash!
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> yeah
<MarkDude> And as you get more used to Linux, you can move the slider towards the less crashes side
 * valorie is listening to Bitter Sweet Symphony by The Verve on Urban Hymns [Amarok]
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> hmmm
<valorie> just seemed apropos
 * MarkDude is going to be performing my Sister's Marriage next month
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> i've tried using different synaptics for the flash plugins but all have equally shitty performance
<MarkDude> Ordained on ulc.org - ty
<MarkDude> DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT, the proper phrase is re-arranging the deck chairs on the Titanic
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> hmmm
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> i can view and use all the files on my hd...
<DKPAPPAPEPPAMINT> mkv still glitchy playback...
<valorie> nice, MarkDude
<valorie> I found out my middle son has officiated at a couple of weddings
<valorie> I didn't have a clue
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I have ulc ordination too, but don't know where my piece of paper is
<althara> ditto
<valorie> nor do I really want to conduct a wedding
<valorie> that's a lot of pressue
<valorie> pressure
<MarkDude> The advice said just sign up again - I had done it in 2006 or sumthin
 * MarkDude plans on marrying some folks again
 * MarkDude reserves the right not to do it - I may pass on it it if I dont think I am the right person- this will be my 1st time
<MarkDude> I am cool with it- I might perform some civil unions also
<MarkDude> and eventually marriages for gay folks also
<MarkDude> the timing being the laws- not mine :)
<valorie> of course
 * MarkDude was joking that he can be the Sinister Minister
<MarkDude> The titles they have on Ulc are great- rock n roll reverend, dervish, even Pope
<MarkDude> I will spend a $ to see if we can get one to name Alan- Pope Pope
<valorie> I wonder if any of the sisters of perpetual indulgence do weddings?
<valorie> now that would be a touch of class!
<MarkDude> Most likely
<valorie> I went to gay bingo awhile ago, which they were running
<valorie> it was fun!
 * MarkDude met one of them last summer cant find the card
<valorie> and a huge fundraiser
<valorie> they are easy to find on the web
<valorie> Abbey of St. Joan down there
 * MarkDude can just imagine a few of the winners beyond excited
<MarkDude> people totally freak over winning, my ex-fiance used to bingo all the time
<valorie> first time I've ever done it
<valorie> I did BAD
<valorie> lol
 * MarkDude could not even do 1 bingo card
<althara> bingo is fun
<MarkDude> Linda had like 12 and was still tracking mine
<althara> especially if you can drink while you play
<althara> and if you do it like the odeon did, with massive amounts of ridiculous
<MarkDude> Fridays were cool, i would come home hand my wallet over, dinner was made. I would watch the kids until bingo was over
<MarkDude> althara,  they have a smoking and non section there?
<althara> no, it was a bar in SF. Closed down three years ago, I think.
<althara> Actually longer
<althara> And SF hates smoking :)
<MarkDude> Smoking and people that drive hummers
<althara> indeed
<DK12> hating smoking is the cool thing to do now a days
<DK12> i get mean mugged a lot downtown when im walkin and smokin
<DK12> :(
<althara> The obnoxious behavior goes both ways, I've found. Was never really into it when I've been on either side of that equation.
<althara> it being making other people uncomfortable in their choice to or not to smoke
<althara> yay, I get to go to sleep now
<althara> night all
<valorie> I hate smoke, and the smell of it, but like smokers
<valorie> always like to hang with the smokers
 * MarkDude still needs to quit
<DK12> off to gslug woot....
<althara> I'm not gonna make it. Work :(
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-03
<androidbruce> hope everyone had a safe holiday 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-04
<valorie> happy new year, folks
 * valorie just got home from Vancouver
<MarkDude> Happy NYE valorie 
<MarkDude> Looking forward to you making it down for UDS
<MarkDude> Not to big of a trip
<MarkDude> :D
<valorie> we'll see
<valorie> my daddy should be much better by then
<valorie> should be possible
<valorie> and fun!
<MarkDude> It will me all sorts of fun
 * MarkDude is already helping organize some sortof tour thing
<MarkDude> People want to see the area
 * MarkDude will have folks get on MUNI and all sorts fo interesting things
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-01-04
<valorie> sign, and pass it along! https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/promote-use-free-software-our-schools-libre-office-gimp-gnu-cash-and-other-gpl-software-which-cost/T1xGw1fZ
